# Another disney question



## happybaby (Oct 11, 2012)

We are staying at WBC and planning on the shuttle to the parks to avoid parking.  See how that goes. and if late schedules

If we do the Food Festival on Tuesday, sample thruout the day then at night walk over to the Boardwalk to the Brewry for a late dinner, can we walk back to Epcot after dinner and catch the shuttle back to Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

Or another way is to drive and park at the Boardwalk early in the morning and walk to Epcot then leave after the fireworks for the late dinner.

I am not familiar with this way either for both Epcot and Hollywood Studios.  Is there also a pay booth this way since we have always entered from the main parking lots driving ourselves

thanks


----------



## Jasmine658 (Oct 14, 2012)

*3 hours parking allowed with restaurant reservations*

Usually we park BW if have dining reservations, but their parking lot is sadly too small, and during a special event may be full. Of any place to park, it is my favorite, thus one reason bought at BWV. We love the walk around the lake and into the back of Epcot, so much more peaceful than the hoards of people at main gate.

I would suggest taking a shuttle from Bonnet Creek, then catch a cab back. We did this last trip (but were at Kidani), even though had a car that we left at Kidani one day, we took the Disney bus to the parks (seemed easy enough), but then found major delays for the return, & ending up catching a cab back. 

I personally HATE driving & parking at WDW parks, but many of our friends prefer driving since the buses don't seem to be as comfortable leaving the parks at the end of day as they were going to the parks, they tend to get more & more crowded and more & more late as the day goes on. Also they prefer their cars due to lack of resort to resort transfers.


----------



## gjw007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Let me see if I summarize this correctly

You are staying at bonnet creek and take the bus to Epcot
At some point in the day, you head over to broad walk

You wish to know if you can capture the bus back to bonnet creek

Unless I am missing something, you can take wyndhams bus back to bonnet creek as long as you meet their schedule.  The buses do get very crowded toward the end of the day and don't run as often as Disney transportation


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 15, 2012)

happybaby said:


> Or another way is to drive and park at the Boardwalk early in the morning and walk to Epcot then leave after the fireworks for the late dinner.



parking at the BW is not an option for long-term parking. assuming they don't tow you, you would be screwing over the hotel guests.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 15, 2012)

The cab from Boardwalk will be cheap and convenient.  Bonnet is just down the road.


----------

